# Hilton's Offshore Report



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

We're planning a rig / sword trip for Friday and Saturday and want to know what the water is looking like around the rigs and Steps. Is anyone else out there having problems with Hilton's site? The colors on the altemitry and salinity screens seem to be reversed - dirty water showing as blue, blue water showing as yellow/orange, etc. I basically want to know what this storm is doing for the tuna bite overthere before wasting a bunch of time and gas. Any help appreciated.

jase


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Its been screwy for a while. The satellites are not doing what they're supposed to and clouds cause issues too.



Besides that, the pictures look correct to me. There is downwelling south of here and orange and red show the positive altimetry. The chlorophyll display has recently changed though its showing green water till at least the spur and blue down by Lloyd's ridge.


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

All of the pics look good to me too... The cloud cover will prevent you from getting a good chlorophyll image, but you get bits and pieces each day that will give you an idea of what it is doing out there.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

lots of cloud cover the past few days from dolly. Disanto went yesterday and said it starts to get clean blended blue south of the nipple and is blue in the canyon

wes


----------

